# Hercules beetle (Dynastes hercules)



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey, Im new to this forum, i was told be by my mum (Lynchbeve) that this was a good place to to get get advice on how to keep Hercules *beetle* (_Dynastes hercules_).

I already have a stag beetle larvae. which is in a good size enclosure.
it has 'The Pet Factory' Beetlefix ratio 1 and 2, which i bought from the shop which i purchased the larvae from. I give it moisture everyday also.
The reason i bought the Stag beetle was that the shop was closing down and the Larvae was going for cheap along with the set-up, Plus, ive always wanted one.

I have recently bought a hercules beetle Larvae. As the shop closed down i can no longer gets the Beetlefix, I have gathered some dead wood and leaves form out the back and put them in a slighty smaller enclosure that i found in the shed.
I am getting a bigger enclosure which is a 40 litre tank. But, i was wondering should i try and get that beetlefix. or, is the dead wood and leaves o.k.

Thanks


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

The Pet Factory is a pretty good German shop, so their soil sounds good quality. I've never come across it though, so If you've got a nice supply of deciduous wood and leaves (NEVER coniferous - it will certainly kill the larva), then use that. It needs to be soft and white though, and crumble easily. Remember to re-use old soil when you use the wood from outside, as it contains bacteria that the grub stores in a little organ, necessary for digestion of the wood. :2thumb:

Couldn't help but notice the K.K. Slider avatar. I've been catching loads of Hercules Beetles on Animal Crossing today. : victory:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

O.k 

Where do you get your substrate for your Larva and Beetles from?
Id feel safer with the right stuff.

Lucky You, Ive only caught about three.

Thanks


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I get all my substrate from the local woods, and just grab a bag full of dead leaves (usually oak and birch) and dead chunks of wood (anything deciduous really, but oak is preferred). I then crumble it all up, remove all live insects and then put the wood in a blender (if it isn't soft enough to do by hand), and I shred the leaves into little pieces by hand too.

I'm not sure what sort of trees are in your area, but just use native deciduous stuff. : victory:

And if you're Dorcus starts running out of soil, have a similar mix of ingredients to before, but include a bit more hard rotten wood, as they usually eat that more.


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Off topic, but I'm still looking for a tarantula and scorpion on Animal Crossing...I've been tagged about a million times.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I started playing yesterday (last time I played was February 1st) and already have about 3 of each beetle (including coconut ones) and a T as well. No scorp though. I've got most of the summer fish too.

I always loved huge beetle species, but Animal Crossing kind of brought the idea of keeping them to reality. I have dead adults/larvae of all 4 Wild World coconut Beetles (and pretty much all the other beetles) and I'm currently setting up a taxidermy Beetle frame with all 4 major males + partners together. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got about 5 fish and 10 bugs to go.

And that's a really cool idea  I love taxidermy and all kinds of animal preservation, I'd like to start a collection of mounted inverts myself. Put pics up when you're finished!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Ignore!!


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Heh, it won't be ready for ages though... It'll be Christmas when my Goliathus will be pupating, and by then my D. hercules will be too. This time next year it'll be done. :gasp:

Maybe I'll order major males of those two. I've got a mediocre atlas, and my lovely major M. elephas died last week. He's really good quality though.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

I just noticed my Stag Larva is making itself a ,...almost tunnel type place,..its moving dirt around in the one place?,...

Is that normal Larva behaviour?

Plus, could someone tell me the diference between L1, L2 and L3,.whats the difference in these numbers

Thanks

You thought catching a Beetle in animal crossing was hard, wait until you have to catch a ' BANDED DRAGONFLY'


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

It could just be random tunnelling, maybe shedding his skin (if it's a small larva) or possibly pupation (if it's a big fat yellow-ish larva).

Each number represents the stage the larva is at. For example, L1 is when the grub is just out of it's egg. after a few weeks it sheds it's skin to L2, then L3 after a couple of months. Then pupa after a few more months, which is practically L4, but nobody calls it that.

I caught a Banded on Tuesday actually. If you think they're hard, you should see Giant Petaltails. :gasp:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Giant Petaltails !!!!,..whats that,.. how do u get that!!


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Huge dragonflies, even bigger than Birdwing Butterflies. Really rare, only in the Wii version. Faster than Bandeds too.

Out of interest, how big are the two larvae? And did you know that Animal Crossing's "Giant Beetle" is a large Dorcus species? : victory:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

How Big?, the hercules beetle is at L3 and the stag is rouglhy the same length, Slighty shorter.

Where can you find that?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

On trees, 11pm-8am. Rare, although I got 2 right next to each other. Looks like _Dorcus hopei_, possibly even _D. curvidens_.

My 3 hercules have just turned L3 in the past month, my biggest is only 10cm though. Currently munching through dog biscuits, but I need to get some high-protein fish food to make him grow big and plump.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

How long before the L3 gets to Adult stage?,..

Have you got the wii version?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Generally, L3 lasts 6 months upwards, then pupation lasts 2 months-ish.

I got the Wii version, as I sort of felt obliged. I completely finished Wild World, all paintings, everything within the museum, full size mansion etc. but my parents "accidentally" lost it.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Do You Have any Dynastes Neptunus? or Rainbow Stag??,.(didnt know the Latin for That) lol,.. is the care for the neptunes and rainbow rouglhy the same as a Hercules?

Thanks

DiD you pay of the Boonbox loan thing?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't have _neptunus_, but I nearly got them instead of my _h. hercules_. They're currently on my "Must Have" list, but I haven't really seen any decent ones lately. Rainbow Stags (_Phalacrognathus muelleri_) are fairly similar care to _Dorcus_, but really do extremely well on Kinshi, a mushroom mycelium pot that simulates the late stages of decay on wood. And Neptunes and Hercules are the same care to each other.

I didn't do any of that Boondox stuff, but my brother did. I just caught an _Allotopus rosenbergi_ on Animal Crossing too. :mf_dribble:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

One of the the guys on this this site is selling neptunus,

Whats Kinshi?

Allotopus rosenbergi?

Sorry Bout this but could you give the details on how to look after a stag.
Thanks.

Caught a Elephant, Golaith, Giant and Stag beetle last night!


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Out of interest, what site is it?

Kinshi, as I put in the last post, is "a mushroom mycelium pot that simulates the late stages of decay on wood", and is only really eaten by certain stags, like rainbows and _Lamprima_ I think. It's not often for sale though, and costs quite a bit.

Sorry, about that, I always refer to stuff in Animal Crossing as their genus name instead. _Allotopus_ is the Golden Stag, a new addition to the Wii version.

Generic _Dorcus_ larvae care: The Breeding/Rearing of Dorcus alcides :2thumb:

Elephant Beetle is the only coconut beetle I don't have in the game. In real life all I'm missing is a Golden Stag.


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I get loads of elephant beetles :gasp: Plus, I caught a T last night! Scorpion got away though...


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Megasoma elephas is the one I want loads as well. 

My male died over a week ago now, and I'd have to say they're an all-time favourite for me. Here's my major male in the garden a few weeks ago.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Doenst It Take ages to get one ito adult stage?,... 

Do You breed youre beetles?


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Corvidae said:


> I get loads of elephant beetles :gasp: Plus, I caught a T last night! Scorpion got away though...


I Got bit by both LMAO,..got a scarab beetle, Golaith, Giant and three fossils so i payed of my loan


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarracenia said:


> Out of interest, what site is it?
> 
> Kinshi, as I put in the last post, is "a mushroom mycelium pot that simulates the late stages of decay on wood", and is only really eaten by certain stags, like rainbows and _Lamprima_ I think. It's not often for sale though, and costs quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Its On This One,..the Guys user name is Dre i think?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I got my Megasoma pair as late L3, so it only took about 4 months. :2thumb:

I try and breed whatever beetles I have pairs of, but have awful luck (one randomly dies, the female disappears in the post, male dies in the post :whistling2.

Dre doesn't sell any beetles anymore. He sold all of his stock to "Mybigbug.com", but unfortunately the prices kind of got bumped up. :-|


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Where did you get youre L3 Megasomas?


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Do You Keep Dynastes Granti?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I bought the _M. e. elephas_ at £30 for a sexed pair, from Dre when he was still selling beetles. 

I don't have any _D. granti_, but I do have a male _D. tityus_ pupa and a late L3 female. I bought them both for €10 each at the September Hamm show, and they were early L2. Just happened to be a pair.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

What Species Can you get at Hamm anyway, 

Going next Year when i have more Knowledge

Anyway, Are There these species

Atlas Beetle
Elephant
Granti
Rainbow stag


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

When I went I saw about 20 different stags/rhino species, and probably 10 fruit beetle species. There were a few _Megasoma_ species, _janus, mars and actaeon_ I think. I ddn't see _elephas_, but there probably will be some. There were the usual _Dynastes_ species, as well as a few rare stags, _Allotopus_ (only €90 a pair!), Rainbows I think, and many _Odontolabis_ and _Prosopocoilus_ species. There were a lot of _Chalcosoma_ there, mainly _C. atlas_, not many _caucasus_ pairs though. And this was just at one stand too! It was a well-organised "The Pet Factory" stand, right in the corner of the main hall. There were plenty of beetles scattered around the whole place too, and a nice display of various huge Dynastes males, all placed on logs on the "Beetle Paradise" stall.

Beetle keeping really is a lot more popular in Germany, so if you are seriously wanting to breed beetles, Hamm could be the place for you. : victory:

And if you think Germany is mad about beetles, you should see Japan. That's where I'm off to next year, on a Beetle Pilgrimage, exploring the diversity of species the Japanese keep. They even breed to get different eye colours. Bright green eyed Dorcus... :mf_dribble:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Theres a Place on Ebay were you can get a L3 Neptunus, Its were i got my Hercules.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't realise there were some on ebay. A little too old for my liking though, I doubt they've been protein loaded...

I prefer buying late L1/ early L2, so I know what the grubs eat. Because if you don't feed them well as babies, you won't be able to get big strong adults. :2thumb:

This applies especially in the UK, as not as many people know about decent feeding and how to get large adults. I just think it's easier, cheaper and more reassuring to do it myself.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Is This the one your on about or is this fake?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't know what you mean... :help:

It looks like a _Megasoma mars_ with eyes and features added on. :whistling2:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, u were on bout a green eyed dorcus, But, its a fake, sorry :whistling2:

Whats your fav beetle,plus, how many do u have?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

They also have pink-eyed Allomyrina dichotoma (Dynastid Beetle on AC) and all sorts of different colour eyes for Dorcus.

I honestly don't have a favourite species, but I love Chlasognathus sp. (the shiny ones), Theodosia sp., Goliathus cacicus, Odontolabis burmeisteri, Allotopus sp., major male D. neptunus and I like Golofa sp.. And I also like any beetle that's fluffy or hideously shiny. :mf_dribble:
It's a shame a lot of that stuff is expensive or far too rare...

I currently have:
0.0.4 Phalacrognathus muelleri L2/3 
1.0.0 T. titanus Imago 
1.1.0 Allomyrina dichotoma Pupa
1.1.0 Dynastes tityus Pupa
0.1.2 Dynastes h. hercules L3 
0.0.2 Augosoma centaurus L2 
2.1.0 Goliathus goliathus L3 
5 Cheirolasia b. burkei L3
1 Cetonischema speciosa Imago
3 Pachnoda marginata Imagos
7 Pachnoda trimaculata Imagos
7 Eudicella somethingiforgot bertherandi Pupa/L3
10 Neptunides polychromus L2
6 Anelaphinis simillima L2


I hardly have much at the moment, a couple of months ago I had loads of good quality adults of nice species, but they died as they were getting too old... and didn't even breed. :sad:

Are you planning on getting more beetles, or are you waiting out the Dynastes pupation and buying a partner?


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Planning on getting more, but i dont know where to get them?


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Where do u get yours?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I got a few from Dre, and I get a fair amount from Bugnation and sometimes online shops. If I see any I pick beetles up at reptile shows too.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Is Bugnation a online shop??,..what other online shops?

thanks


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

No, it's an invertebrate forum. :2thumb:

I got my Cheirolasia and Rainbow Stags from TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates a few months ago. They don't have any beetles now, but have some Jelly and Wood.

There are plenty of invert shops online, too many to list really. Just have a google for stuff, there's a lot of sites with Pachnoda/Chlorocala if that's what you're after. : victory:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks,.Ill look now.

Is there any Bs, at the doncaster show?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Can't remember, I think there were the little Fruit Beetles last year, not sure about anything big though.

Loads at the Kettering invert show, and apparently at Bugfest and all the other invert-specific shows.


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I might be selling some early L2 Mecynorrhina Torquata grubs, a late L3 Mecynorrhina Ugandensis grub, and a late L3 Mecynorrhina Oberthuri Decorata grub, but am just working out prices and postage ect. I haven't made my mind up if i'm selling yet, but will definately know in a few days.

Ed : victory:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Well,.. if youre selling them, id buy them hands down!


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

the only thing is, I only have room for one of them guys,..sorry:blush:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd be interested in those 2 late L3s... just depends how much protein intake the've had. :hmm:

How big are they?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

the-life-of-nick said:


> the only thing is, I only have room for one of them guys,..sorry:blush:


Thats ok, i'm just trying to work out postage and stuff. I'll tell you any updates 




Sarracenia said:


> I'd be interested in those 2 late L3s... just depends how much protein intake the've had. :hmm:
> 
> How big are they?


 
I bought them from Dre as L3's so they had quite alot of protein from him. I've only had them a few months, and they've been in Well rotted oak humus and rotten wood, but i haven't added any proteins. I'll try to find out their weights for you though : victory:

Ed


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Just weighed the L3's. The oberthuri is 24g and the ugandensis 34g. The L2 torquata's are bred from me from wild caught parents, so hopefully a very strong blood line. The dad was just over 8cm long! Hope that helps,

Ed : victory:


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Id be interested in buying your Mecynorrhina Ugandensis, Just tell me da price and ill consider.

How do you get protein into your beetles?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Heh... too late. I bought the 2 L3s. :whistling2:

Protein enables larvae to achieve their maximum potential size, but has to be used in L1/2 to do this. If used in L3, it simply accelerates growth.

It can be given in the form of soft dog biscuits (Bakers Complete meaty meals chicken flavour is good) and fish food. It has to be used carefully though. If not eaten, it attracts mites and messes with the soil qualities, pH and stuff. Also, some grubs like protein in the form of live food. I have to give my Goliathus about 10 Waxworms a week each. They need it though, but other species just have it occasionally.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

aww right,..pity, i had the setup ready.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Would 2 beetle rearing jars, be o.k for my two beetles, hercules at L3 and the stag at L3.

Plus, the stag sems to be very active lately, not like before, Why is this?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Spidershop's jars look pretty good for the stag, not sure about the hercules though. If it's female it should be ok. :2thumb:

Not sure why the stag's active, could be coming up to pupation? What dimensions are his body? and is he a thick pasty yellow colour?


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats the best one i could get, i didnt touch him or her, dont really know, he was like dat,..try to crawl up the side of the faunarium


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Male Hercules have a tiny, tiny mark on the underside of their last segment, probably about 1/4 of a millimetre long. It would have to be a really close up photo to see it. : victory:

By the way, the Hercules is definitely an L3.


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

That one, and the one i am on a bout was the stag: victory:,.

Its seems to be the active on,..the thing is, i dont know what stage the larva was when i got it,..


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

The larvae in the pictures is a Dynastidae larvae of some sort, so I thought you were wanting to see what gender it is. 

Lol, I'm getting confused now...


----------



## Bugnerd (Aug 19, 2009)

*Beelte larvae*

Hi all (Nick and Sarracenia)

If you are still looking I have some surplus larvae.
I am looking for M oberthuri if someone wants to exchange larvae.
At the moment I have surplus of:
*Cetonidae:*
Dicranorrhina micans L2 and L3
Mecynorrhina torquata L2
Mecynorrhina ugandensis L2 and L3
Chelorrhina polyphemus L2 and L3
*Dynastidae:*
Allymorhina dichotoma L2
Dynastes hercules occidentalis L1 and L2
Dynastes hercules herclues L1 and L2
Dynastes hercules equatorianus L2 and L3 (the L3,s are only sold as sexed pairs)
Chalcosoma chiron L2
If you are interested you can contact me here at the forum or on my email [email protected]

Best regards
Chris


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarracenia said:


> The larvae in the pictures is a Dynastidae larvae of some sort, so I thought you were wanting to see what gender it is.
> 
> Lol, I'm getting confused now...


Yeah,.. LOL<..just a bit of everything really,..gender, does it look healthy etc.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Can't really tell the gender from the photos, but it does look healthy for a early-mid L3 _hercules_. Still got quite a bit of growing to do though, you can pop in a dog biscuit/bit of fish flake food every couple of weeks to speed it up. :2thumb:
So to clear things up, that is a photo of your _D. h. hercules_, isn't it? :lol2:


----------



## Jon Carre (Jun 9, 2009)

Corvidae said:


> Off topic, but I'm still looking for a tarantula and scorpion on Animal Crossing...I've been tagged about a million times.


Completely off-topic, but I love your avatar. I saw Death Cab last year, they were awesome. My band of the moment (for about the last 10 months actually).


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

You Came to the wrong topic my friend!!,..LOL,..i like the sound of settling.


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Jon Carre said:


> Completely off-topic, but I love your avatar. I saw Death Cab last year, they were awesome. My band of the moment (for about the last 10 months actually).


 Ooh thanks  Death Cab are my band of the moment too, plus I thought the Transatlanticism cover was relevant to my username.


----------



## Lynchbeve (Nov 17, 2006)

Sarracenia said:


> The larvae in the pictures is a Dynastidae larvae of some sort, so I thought you were wanting to see what gender it is.
> 
> Lol, I'm getting confused now...


You see, i dont really know what type the beetle is!,. i THINK its a stag beetle, But im starting to think otherwise


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Lynchbeve said:


> You see, i dont really know what type the beetle is!,. i THINK its a stag beetle, But im starting to think otherwise


CRAP!!,.the lynchbeve post was actually me on my mums account, sorry,.. but anyway, im starting to think otherwise


----------

